# DCS100 All lights on?



## Moosehead14

At a recent club event our system was acting strange. Some locos were running fine. Others were "running" fine but the headlight would "pulse" every 2 seconds while other locos would stop every 2 seconds then start again. 

The layout is an HO 30'x30' modular setup running 2 mains and 2 yards. We only had 4 or less trains running at a time. Control was provided by a DCS100 with DB150 booster, each with it's own power supply, then through a PM42 board.

The config light was initially flasing 8x so we changed the option 5 to closed as suggested. The conifg light then flashed normally but the pulsing continued. 

On the DCS100 we had, power light on, config light flashing 1x per/4sec, net light blinking away, track status light on AND offline light on! The DB150 had power light blinking, track status light on and offline light off.

BUT...every 2 seconds, assumingly associated with the pulsing, the DCS100 track status light and offline light would pulse off then back on. (it was a very quick pulse maybe 1/10 sec) Meanwhile the DB150 track status light would pulse off then back on and the offline light would pulse on then back off!!

There wasn't any obvious "click" to indicate command station shorting as we are accustomed. 
The "offline light" with track staus OK suggests an overheat but this began immediately after startup so it seems odd to have an overheat scenario so quickly.
The power supply input voltages both seemed content at 15V although we did not check current.

Is it possible that the PM42 is "seeing" and resetting a short to fast that it does not affect some of the locos and would that cause the command stations to behave as described?
\
We are going to go over the wiring front to back and likely do a 39 reset but I thought I would ask if anyone has seen something similar before we tear it all apart. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## D&J Railroad

When was the last time you changed the internal battery to the DCS100?


----------



## Brakeman Jake

The first thing I'd do is set up a test track and check both the DCS100 and DB150 off the layout,alone at first then linked together and so on...with a method.If both check OK,then try powering the layout through jumpers to bypass the disconnected PM42.

It looks like a component failure,no thousand ways to know for sure....


----------



## Moosehead14

Yes, the CMOS battery will be the first step. And from there, as described, it will have to be component by component. I guess I was hoping someone would have seen the condition before and saved some work. I'm all about learning from the mistakes of others if it saves me some soldering!


----------



## D&J Railroad

The next thing I would recommend is to check the wire connections on the terminal strips on the front of each command station. Sometimes those screws can loosen up and you have an intermittent connection.


----------



## ED-RRR

*DCS100 Beeping Sounds.. (First)..*

*Hello;*

This includes Instructions for:
DCS100 Command Station Booster
http://www.digitrax.com/static/apps/products/starter-sets/scfx/documents/SuperChiefXtra_2.pdf
This rev 2.2 manual was updated 02/14.

*7.12 NeT Indicator*

The NET indicator is a *"Red LED"* that displays information about what the DCS100 sees on LocoNet. 
When your layout is wired correctly and LocoNet is operating properly, the NET indicator will be on 
and it will flicker off any time a good LocoNet message is detected by the DCS100. 
The table below explains the patterns you will see for this indicator.

NeT LED Indication Meaning Solid Red LocoNet = OK
On, blink off DCS100 detects a valid LocoNet message
Off DCS100 detects a short circuit on LocoNet
Off, blink every 1/2 second DCS100 is in Option Set Up Mode

*Caution:*
I believe that there *"Might"* be some confusion with the *"LED's Status Indicators"* on the Command Station Booster DCS100..
-And-
The *"Audible Sounds"* (beeps) from the Command Station Booster DCS100..

*Fact:*
The *"Audible Sounds" *(beeps) from the command station booster will indicate any and all faults [DCC]..
This is the very *"First" *error massage from a *"Command Station Booster"..
*
*Question:*
When you power up your Command Station Booster DCS100, how many *"Beeps" *do you hear ??

*Suggestion:*
First let the *"Audible Sounds"* (beeps) from the command station booster indicate what is presently faulty..
Find and resolve this issue first..

=======================================

Includes Instructions for:
DCS100 Command Station Booster
http://www.digitrax.com/static/apps/products/starter-sets/scfx/documents/SuperChiefXtra_2.pdf
This rev 2.2 manual was updated 02/14.

*Warning:*
Sometimes you will hear a small scratch sound when powering up..
Do* "Not"* get confused as a *"Beep"..*


*7.13 DCS100 Audible Sounds*

The DCS100 uses several beeps and clicks that can be used as diagnostic tools
that help you debug a number of conditions DCS100 AUDIBLE SOUNDS Sound Meaning

*(x1)*
1 Beep DCS100 has powered on successfully or has sent a programming command..
*(x3)*
3 Beeps
A loco address has been "purged" due to non-use. 
This is informational only. Refer to the DCS100 Option Set Up Section for information on customizing loco address purging.
*(x4)*
4 Beeps Booster short circuit shutdown. Fault Alarm.
*(x6)*
6 Beeps
Command station already present in system. 
When two command stations are operating on the same system, you may experience unexpected results.
*(x7)*
7 Beeps
DCS100 CMOS battery low condition. 
Battery should be replaced as soon as possible. See Section 8.0 for CMOS battery replacement instructions.
*(x8)*
8 Beeps
Memory ECC/checksum fail. 
This indicates that the local CMOS memory has been corrupted and was reset automatically. This is a technical diagnostic.
*(x9)*
9 Beeps DCS100 transmit failure, there is a device blocking proper message action on LocoNet.
*(x16)*
16 Beeps Software timeout failure. No action is required, the unit will resume operation.
Continuous Soft clicks Low input power supply voltage. 
If the DCS100 input voltage falls below about 9.5V DC or 8V AC while operating,
the DCS100 will emit a series of continuous soft clicks until the low voltage condition is corrected.
......


----------



## ED-RRR

*PM42 Quad Power Manager..*

*Hello;*

Presently you have everything connected *"Together"..*
There are too *"Many"* different *"Variables"* to be able to find the *"Exact" *problem..

*Suggestion Only: (#1)*
The PM42 Quad Power Manager *"May" *be the problem.. *(To Be Verified)..*

*Suggestion Only: (#2)*
Presently everything is connected *"All"* together..
Fully *"Disconnect"* the "*PM42"* and *"Hot"* wire *"All"* required track block connections..

*Suggestion Only: (#3)*
Insure that your (x2) boosters are fully functional, with the required *"Beeps"..*

*PM42 Quad Power Manager:*
It lets you use a single booster and divide its output into 4 power sub-districts for automatic reversing or to improve operation 
by pre-empting booster shutdown when a short circuit is detected by the PM42.

*Facts: (#1)*
This is *"Not"* an easy unit to wire (100%) correctly or fully understand all of the variable (IC) functions..
This unit *"Only" *sends V-AC [DCC] to the wired block sections..
This unit will also do *"Reverse Loop"* V-AC [DCC] to the wired block sections.. 
This unit is also very *"Sensitive" *to sudden V-AC changes..

*Facts: (#2)*
When using [DCC] it is very (very) sensitive to *"All"* track operations..
This especially applies to* "Switch Tracks"* and* "Dirty Tracks"* conditions..

============================================

*PM42 Quad Power Manager: (2013 Digitrax,Inc.) *
It lets you use a single booster and divide its output into 4 power sub-districts for automatic reversing or to improve operation 
by pre-empting booster shutdown when a short circuit is detected by the PM42.

*Special Note:*
http://www.digitrax.com/static/apps/products/power-management/pm42/documents/PM42_revise.pdf
There are (x4) "Sub District" - "Status LED’s (Red)"..

*Fact:*
These (x4) *"Status LED’s -Red"* that are *"Very" *difficult to *"Visually See"*..

*3.0 PM42 Operation*
*3.1 Short Circuit Management*

When the PM42 detects a short circuit, it will shut down the sub-district where the short occurs. 
The *"Sub-District Status" *LED for the sub-district with the *"Short Circuit"* will --> *"Light Red". *
The other sub-districts will continue to operate.
PM42 reconnection or automatic restart attempts may cause brief power interruptions to the booster output if the short circuit is not cleared.








......


----------



## ED-RRR

*M42 Quad Power Manager --> My New Used Replacement..*

Many years back, I had a *"Custom" *made PM42 Quad Power Manager *"Circuit Board"..*
This procedure requires many (many) wires to be *(100%) *correctly connected..
http://www.digitrax.com/static/apps/products/power-management/pm42/documents/PM42_revise.pdf
It will "*Only"* take (x1) *"Incorrect Wire Connection"*, to have the *"PM42"* to *"Malfunction"..*









From Past History In This Forum:
I will be *"Attacked"* that I do not *"Like" *some of *"Digitrax Products"..*
This is totally "*Irrelevant"* to this *"Subject"..*

*My Present Installation:*
With all of these different *"Variables"*, I decided to *"Replace" *the *"PM42 Quad Power Manager"..*
I decided to use the *"KISS"* system *(Keep It Simple Stupid).. 
*
*I prefer And Use:*
Power Shield X - Family of Intelligent Circuit Breakers and Auto Reversers Power Shield 
X - Family of Intelligent Circuit ... DCC Specialties..
www.dccspecialties.com/products/powershield_x.htm








......


----------



## ED-RRR

*LED Indicators.. (x5)..*

http://www.digitrax.com/tsd/product/DCS100/
http://www.digitrax.com/static/apps/products/starter-sets/scfx/documents/SuperChiefXtra_2.pdf


*CONFIG:* *(Green LED)*
The primary operating mode of the DCS100. 
This indicator should be steady green --> blinking off briefly once every 4 seconds. 
This indicates that the setting for DCS100 Option Switch 05 is set up correctly. 
If you see 8 blinks every 4 seconds then we recommend that you change the DCS100 Option Switch 05 to closed. 
The DCS100 will operate correctly in either case. 
The CONFIG Indicator will be mainly off when DCS100 option switch 01 is incorrectly set to closed. 
In this case you must change option switch 01 to thrown for correct operation.

*NET:* *(Red LED)*
The NET LED displays information about what the DCS100 sees on LocoNet. 
When your layout is wired correctly and LocoNet is operating properly, 
the NET indicator will be on and it will flicker off any time a good LocoNet message is detected by the DCS100. 
ON = LocoNet OK.
ON/Blink Off = DCS100 detects a valid LocoNet message.
OFF = DCS100 detects a short circuit on LocoNet. *<-- (Short Circuit)..*
OFF/Blink every 1/2 second = DCS100 is in Option Set Up Mode.

*POWER ON:* *(Green LED)*
This indicates that the power to the DCS100 is "ON".

*TRACK STATUS:* *(Orange LED)*
Shows that there is voltage on RAIL A and RAIL B terminals. 
The color indicates the type of signal.
• orange indicates the track is getting signals with no analog zero stretching.
• green or red indicates a “stretched zero” signal is being used to operate a conventional (analog) locomotive. 
When zero stretching is present, the decoder equipped locomotives will read their digital commands normally and perform as commanded.
• LED is "Off" indicates there is no voltage on the track, the track power to the DCS100 may be OFF.

*OFF LINE:* *(Red LED)*
The DCS100 automatically shuts down when the heat sink temperature rises to around 45 to 50 degrees Celsius 
and the OFF LINE LED will be "ON". 
The DCS100 automatically resumes operation when the heat sink cools down to approximately 40 degrees Celsius. 
The OFF LINE LED will also be "ON" when there is no track status. 
This is normal and you should not be alarmed.








......


----------



## Moosehead14

Wow! Thanks for all of that! I have some work cut out for me next week when I get back. I'll let you know what I find for sure.


----------



## ED-RRR

*DCS100 Booster With Added DB150 Booster..*

Hello; *[Moosehead14]*..
Since your Join Date = May 2016, 
I do not know what knowledge you have with Digitrax [DCC]..



Moosehead14 said:


> Control was provided by a DCS100 with DB150 booster,
> each with it's own power supply,


*Warning: (#1)*
It is well known *"Fact" *that the old revised Digitrax manuals, still *"Exist" *on Digitrax.com..
Some new revisions do *"Not"* indicate when revised..

*Super Chief: *
Rev 2.2 manual was updated Feb/2014..
http://www.digitrax.com/static/apps/products/starter-sets/scfx/documents/SuperChiefXtra_2.pdf

6.6 Adding a DB150 Booster (Page 30)..
Add required "Jumper Wire"..
CONFIG A --> Ground









DCS100 Booster = 5.Amp
DB150 Booster = 5.Amp

*Warning: (#2)*
You can not supply *"Over" *5.Amp per booster..

The DCS100 Booster and DB150 Booster require a *"Minimum" *of 15.V-DC power supply..
On average, [HO] scale [DCC] locomotive decoders are at 1.Amp.. 

15.V-DC @ 5.Amp per booster, will operate (x5) [DCC] locomotives *"Efficiently"..*
15.V-DC @ 4.Amp per booster, will operate (x4) [DCC] locomotives *"Efficiently"..*
......


----------



## ED-RRR

*PM42 And Good Wiring Connections..*

*Warning: (#1)*
There are (x3) different *"Releases"* of PM42 Power Manager *"Circuit Boards"..*
(1st Release) --> *"Orange Colored Relays"*.. (3mm Round LED's)..
http://www.digitrax.com/static/apps/products/power-management/pm42/documents/PM42.pdf
(2nd Release) --> *"Black Colored Relays"..* (3mm Round LED's)..
(3rd Release) --> *"Black Colored Relays"..* (Miniature Wedge Base PCB)..

http://www.digitrax.com/static/apps/products/power-management/pm42/documents/PM42_revise.pdf









*Warning: (#2)*
These Euro type wire connectors come in *"Different"* hole wire sizes..
If the wire is too small, the tightening down screw will push the wire away, having a poor electrical contact..

*Recommendation: (#1)*
I would recommend using screw down wire terminals for (100%) electrical connections to track [DCC] connections..

*Recommendation: (#2)*
The wires connected to the *"Booster Terminal Plug" *should be *"Soldered Tinned"* to achieve (100%) electrical contact..








......


----------



## Moosehead14

No, you are right. Digitrax is a relatively new beast for me. The home layout is MRC. I will admit that despite a few nuances, the digitrax isn't half as intimidating as it is made out to be. I am enjoying learning the new OS as it were.


----------



## ED-RRR

*DB150 Booster.. (Beeps)*

Digitrax: DB150 Command Station/Booster..
http://www.digitrax.com/static/apps...s/sebx/documents/SuperEmpireBuilderXtra_2.pdf

*Caution:*
There are *"Different"* beeps for the *DB150..*

*7.11 DB150 Audible Sounds..*
The DB150 uses several beeps and clicks that can be used as *"Diagnostic Tools" *that help you debug a number of conditions.
*(x1)*
1 Beep
DB150 has powered on successfully or has sent a programming command..
*(x3)*
3 Beeps 
A loco address has been "purged" due to non-use..
*(x5)*
5 Beeps 
Booster short circuit shut down. Fault Alarm..
*(x6)*
6 Beeps
DB150 has been powered up as a command station in a system that already has an active command station..
*(x9)*
9 Beeps
DB150 transmit failure, there is a device blocking proper message action on LocoNet..
*(x16)*
16 Beeps
Software timeout failure. No action is required, the unit will resume operation..
Variable Clicks
Op switch 41 is closed. Diagnostic clicks will sound..
......


----------



## ED-RRR

*Using a DCS100 Command Station and a DB150 Booster..*

*DCS100:*
- 5.Amp DCC Command Station..
- Minimum input 12 volts AC or 15 volts DC..
- Maximum input 22 volts AC or 28 volts DC.. 
- Maximum input 5 Amps..

*DB150:*
- 5.Amp DCC Command Station/Booster..
- Intelligent Auto Reverse..
- Manage Short Circuit Shutdowns..
- Add Automatic Reversing.. 
- Minimum input 12 volts AC or 15 volts DC..
- Maximum input 22 volts AC or 28 volts DC.. 
- Maximum input 5 Amps..

*Digitrax: DB150 Command Station/Booster..*
http://www.digitrax.com/static/apps...s/sebx/documents/SuperEmpireBuilderXtra_2.pdf
7.4 GROUND Terminal
The terminal marked GROUND provides electrical safety features and an RF ground reference for minimum radiated noise.
This should be the ONLY point of any DB150 installation that is connected to the AC safety ground pin
provided on most 3 pin 110V AC power sockets. 
Grounding the system is a sensible safety precaution that should not be ignored.

*Warning:*
As per my previous thread.. 
Noise (Electronic) Prevention for [DCC]
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=53169
Mark Gurries: (Electrical Engineer) and (NMRA DCC Clinic) indicates "Not" to add any "Ground Wires" to any [DCC] system..









*Digitrax: DB150 Command Station/Booster..*
http://www.digitrax.com/static/apps...s/sebx/documents/SuperEmpireBuilderXtra_2.pdf
7.8.1 Track Voltage Adjustment (Same V-AC output's).
The actual track voltage supplied by the DB150 can be adjusted. 
To do this, Scale "Maximum" Track Voltage
N = 12 volts AC
HO = 15 volts AC
O/G = 20 volts AC
You must open the DB150 case (this will not void your warranty).
1. Remove the DB150 input power and disconnect all DB150 leads. Unplug
the gray connector from the front of the unit.
2. Remove the two screws on the top and bottom of each side of the case.
3. Slide the gray front panel off the DB150.
4. Be careful to avoid disturbing components other than the ones described
below.
5. Locate the small yellow trimmer potentiometer behind the LocoNet
JACK B and SCALE Switch.
6. Use a small screwdriver to turn the potentiometer clockwise to increase the
scale voltage setting. Turn it counter clockwise to decrease the voltage setting.
7. To determine the actual track voltage, measure the V-DC voltage (unloaded)
from either the RAIL A or RAIL B terminal to the green ground wire on the case. 
Multiply the measured voltage by (x2) to determine the approximate digital track voltage supplied..

*Caution: (#1)*
This procedure is "Only" approximate V-AC measurements and "Not" Amps being measured..
I would recommend measuring "Actual" track "Voltage" output at Rail A and Rail B.. 
The DCS100 command station and DB150 booster should have the "Same" V-AC output..

*Warning:*
Rail A and Rail B outputs are "Digital V-AC"..
You can "Not" use a regular "Meter" to measure "Digital" V-AC or Amps..
A true-rms meter (rms = root mean square) measurement is required..

*Caution: (#2)*
To do any accurate "Digital V-AC" measurements requires high "Quality" meters..
"Analog" meters Volts & Amps have "Only" a 2.5% accuracy..
"Digital" meters Volts & Amps from RRampMeter by DCC Specialties has "Only" a 2.0% accuracy..









*Option:*
Ebay sells RMS Volt AMP Meter for US $8.00..
Ebay Search: RMS Volt AMP Meter 
Model # A830L
AC Voltage: 200mV/2/20/200/500V ±(0.5%+5).. 









*NMRA Track Voltages:*
Mark Gurries: (Electrical Engineer) and (NMRA DCC Clinic)..
https://sites.google.com/site/markgurries/home/technical-discussions/boosters/nmra-track-voltages
DCC track voltage using NMRA Standard S9.1 Section C.
NMRA S-9.1 DCC electrical Section C:

*Mark Gurries: (Comment)*
My section picks up where the S-9 DC standard left off.. 
All this section says is the [DCC] track voltage is to be no more than 2V higher than the DC track voltage 
to compensate for the voltage drop in the decoder for the given scale..
[N] scale = 10VDC + 2V => 12V DCC.
[HO & O] = 12VDC + 2V => 14V DCC. 
[Large Scale] = 16VDC + 2V = 18V DCC.








......


----------



## ED-RRR

*Digitrax: DB150 Booster.. (Automatic Reversing)..*

*Digitrax: DB150 Command Booster..*
http://www.digitrax.com/static/apps...s/sebx/documents/SuperEmpireBuilderXtra_2.pdf
6.8 Using a DB150 as an Auto Reversing Booster

*DB150 Booster Set Up for Automatic Reversing:*
Jumper wires between CONFIG A and GROUND and CONFIG B and GROUND
Analog Locos will not work with this Reverse Loop DB150..

*Special Notes:*
To handle "Auto Reversing", you will need (x2) "Devices", one that acts as the system
polarity "Reference" and another to detect a polarity "Mismatch" and correct it..
Device #1: DCS100 Command Station..
Device #2: DB150 Booster..









*Only A Recommendation: (#1)*
Using the DB150 Booster as an "Automatic Reversing Block" and the "PM42 Quad Power Manager" could cause some [DCC] "Confusion"..

*DB150: *
*(x5)*
5 Beeps Booster short circuit shut down. Fault Alarm..

*PM42:*
*(x4)*
Status LED's.. 

*Only A Recommendation: (#2)*
You could use the DB150 Booster as an "Automatic Reversing Block" to protect a "Turntable" polarity..
This will be "Only" (x1) isolated section problem..
......


----------



## Moosehead14

So I had 5 minutes tonight to have a look under the hood. Nothing was connected to the box. ie. No track. When I turned the system on, I heard the "buzz" then 5 beeps from the DB150 only. "System Short." A quick trace and I think I know where the wiring went astray but it wasn't easily accessible and I had no tools. I think the booster wires going into the power input on the PM42 (ver 3  )are reversed! Stand by for the proof tomorrow. 

Just for giggles, I unplugged the DB150 to see what the DCS100 would do as a standalone. Turned it on...heard the "buzz"...but no beeps! Your list includes beeps from 1 to 16, but what about no beeps at all? Without measuring output, all the lights acted normally indicating that it was working as it should. Did I read in another thread that the "beeper" could just be dead?


----------



## ED-RRR

*Moosehead14 --> Information & Questions ..*



Moosehead14 said:


> I unplugged the DB150 to see what the DCS100 would do as a standalone. Turned it on...heard the "buzz"...but no beeps!


Presently you have the *DCS100* and *DB150 *connected together.. 
The (x2) units communicate with each other..
I believe that when this (closed loop system) is *"Not"* complete, you will receive unknown *"Problems"..*

*Very Important: (#1)*
Insure that "All" (Rail "A") wires are connected "Correctly".. (Track Polarity)..
Insure that "All" (Rail "B") wires are connected "Correctly".. (Track Polarity)..

*My Standard Used:*
- Rail "A" = *"Black Marked Wires"..*
- Rail "B" = *"Red Marked Wires"..*

*Warning: (#1)*
The PM42 Quad Power Manager can *"Only"* be set for
- Short Circuit Managers..
*OR*
- Auto-Reversing Sections..

*Warning: (#2)*
Auto-Reversing Sections require *"Special Wiring Connections"..*

*[Moosehead14]*
Very important question..
Are you using the PM42 Quad Power Manager as an Auto-Reversing Section/Sections ??
This requires special wire connections.. (Jumper Wires)..
......


----------



## Moosehead14

PM42 is being used strictly as short circuit protection and power distribution.


----------



## Moosehead14

Jumpers Jumpers Jumpers!!! Buried deep down, somebody had attached both boosters to the PM42 breakout board but had not taken off the jumpers. Both boosters were trying to power the same hardware at the same time causing a routine short. As an aside, when I held a quarter to the tracks, it shorted/ reset at the same rhythym as my initial blinking problem. Everything else looked good. YAY! 
I did add a ground wire between the 42/ 100/150 since it seems like a reasonable thing to do. I also changed the CMOS battery and that appears to have cleared up some issues changing over some of the op switches.
*
New Issue #1*
Now......there are no beeps coming from the DCS100. The DB150 beeps but not the 100. Even when completely isolated, it does not beep when powered up. If I recall, I got the "scratch" on startup and a double "scratch" when I changed an opswitch, but there were no tell-tale beeps of any kind. But as I mentioned before, everything appears to be operating normal. Suggestions?

*New issue #2*
If I setup the DB150 as a standalone unit, it powers up normally with no track status, until I switch it on with the 402 controller. However, when I convert it to a booster by putting in the jumper and connect the loconet cable, it automatically applies Track Status (read: Track Power) during power up even while the DCS100 does not. After startup, they turn on/ off together as normal as bacon, but it's just that first powerup that is driving my OCD off the deep end. I tried to set opswitch 33, 34 to prevent it coming on but as long as it is attached as a booster to the DCS100 via the loconet cable, the DB150 Track status is alive. 

I know..."if it works normal after that, just shut it on/off once with the 402" and Bob is your uncle. But I shouldn't have to!! Should I?


----------



## ED-RRR

*Adding Meters to [DCC] V-AC Operations.. (#1)*

*Only A Recommendation:*
Having the "Correct Voltmeter", will help when doing track voltage testing..

Presently you have a DCS100 Command Station and a DB150 Booster..
The (x2) units are connected to the PM42 Quad Power Manager..
To check how each block section is *"Actually"* operating, you would require (x4) different meter locations..
This will also be costly ($'s) to meter each block section..

*Warning:*
Rail A and Rail B outputs are "Digital V-AC"..
You can "Not" use a regular "Meter" to measure "Digital" V-AC or Amps..
A true-rms meter (rms = root mean square) measurement is required..

*As Previously Stated:*
To do any accurate "Digital V-AC" measurements requires high *"Quality" *meters..

*Caution:*
"Analog" meters Volts & Amps have "Only" a *2.5% accuracy..*
"Digital" meters Volts & Amps from RRampMeter by DCC Specialties has "Only" a *2.0% accuracy..*

*Technical Information: (#1)*
Voltage is measured in a "Parallel" meter connection..
Amps is measured in a "Series" meter connection..









*Technical Information: (#2)*
DCS100 Command Station: (5.Amps Maximum Input/Output) will operate (x5) [DCC] locomotives efficiently.. 
DB150 Booster: (5.Amps Maximum Input/Output) will operate (x5) [DCC] locomotives efficiently.. 

*Technical Information: (#3)*
The most important "Factor" is that "All" block sections have the *"Same" **V-AC* power supply to the tracks..

*Only A Recommendation: *
Use a higher "Quality" accurate meter..
Ebay sells RMS Volt AMP Meter for US $8.00..
Ebay Search: RMS Volt AMP Meter 
Model # A830L
AC Voltage: 200mV/2/20/200/500V ±(0.5%+5).. 








......


----------



## Moosehead14

ED...you lost me there...unless I REALLY don't understand what I am looking at. I understand the idea of RMS values and digital voltages, but I'm not looking at that.

I am just trying to figure out why the DB150 as a booster powers up with track status even though I don't want it to.

And, why I am not getting any beeps from the DCS100.


----------



## ED-RRR

*Digitrax Support..*



Moosehead14 said:


> I am just trying to figure out why the DB150 as a booster powers up with track status even though I don't want it to.
> 
> And, why I am not getting any beeps from the DCS100.


*Hi Moosehead14:*

I could not find anything in regards of *"No Beeps"..*

Is the DCS100 less than 90 days old ??

*Digitrax "No Worries" Warranty*
*Digitrax Support..*
http://www.digitrax.com/support/returns/
Accessory items that are not covered under the No Worries Warranty carry a 90 day warranty against defects in materials and workmanship.
This includes speakers, wire, cables, battery covers, etc.

*Try out this loaction..*
*KB869: *Troubleshooting Guide for Digitrax Command Station or Booster Problems
http://www.digitrax.com/tsd/KB869/troubleshooting-guide-for-digitrax-command-station/
......


----------



## ED-RRR

*PM42 Wire Connections.. (x4) Short Circuit Managers..*

The *"PM42"* requires a* "Power Supply"* to power the unit..
12-18V AC or DC 125mA power supply..
I would use a *"Separate" *12.V-DC power supply..

http://www.digitrax.com/static/apps/products/power-management/pm42/documents/PM42_revise.pdf
#3.1 
Short Circuit Management
When the PM42 detects a short circuit, it will shut down the sub-district where
the short occurs. The "SUB-DISTRICT STATUS" LED for the sub-district with
the short circuit will light red. The other sub-districts will continue to operate.
PM42 reconnection or automatic restart attempts may cause brief power interruptions
to the booster output if the short circuit is not cleared.
#2
The PM42 offers four settings for short circuit detection sensitivity. These four
settings let you optimize your PM42 for operation with other equipment you
use on your layout.
When a short circuit occurs on any layout, the voltage at the booster will collapse.
The purpose of the PM42 is to preempt the booster shutdown to minimize
disruptions to layout operations by automatically re-starting the layout
when this happens. In most cases, you will not notice any power interruption in
the operation of DCC equipped locomotives. This is because most DCC
decoders store energy to keep their CPUs alive in case of brief power interruptions
and the inertia of a moving locos will usually keep it moving as long as
the short does not last too long. Because power storage characteristics vary
from decoder to decoder, some are more sensitive to short circuits than others.
To compensate for more sensitive decoders, the PM42 can be set for faster or
fastest short circuit detection. Slower short circuit detection may be a better
choice if you are running locos with lots of incandescent lamps or lighted passenger
cars because when you turn these on, there is a brief current spike that
may be indistinguishable from a short circuit to the system.
#3
Wire at least one of the PM42's *"Ground"* connections (Pin B or X) to
the Digitrax booster ground, common (or case) of the boosters.

Tracks should be double gapped (x2) *"Both Rails"* between adjacent power districts (Blocks)..

*PM42 Quad Power Manager:*
http://www.digitrax.com/static/apps/products/power-management/pm42/documents/PM42_revise.pdf
Example B: (x2) Boosters and (x4) Short Circuit Managers.. (Example B) (Page #7)..
As per Digitrax drawing to "Minimize" any confusion.. 

*Warning:*
The PM42 *"Top Row"* = *"Numbers"* for identification connections.. (x22)..
The PM42 "*Bottom Row" *= *"Letters"* for identification connections.. (x22)..
There are (x4) "Letters" --> "*Missing"* in the "Bottom Row".. (x22)..
This can become "Very Confusing" because Digitrax has some of the *"Letters" *-->* "Missing"..*









The original Digitrax PM42 drawing wire connections can be a little *"Confusing"..*
The Digitrax *"Original"* drawing does *"Not" *show the required *"Polarity"* output connections to the (x4) different blocks..
I have supplied a drawing with much clearer *"Wire Connections" *with "Correct Polarity" wire connections..









With some of the *"Letters"* --> *"Missing"* on the [44 pin connector], it can be possible to make an *"Incorrect" *wire connection..
I have supplied a drawing with much clearer *"Wire Connections" *using the *"Number System" *for *"Correct"* wire connections..









......


----------



## ED-RRR

*Short Circuit Managers..*

The *"PM42 Power Management"* is a very *"Powerful"* unit with many different *"Variables"* that can be used..
The problem when using the PM42 it requires *"Special"* wiring procedures..
In *"Some"* cases the PM42 may also require *"Special" *[DCC] programming requirements..
Sorry, but the* "PM42 Power Management"* is really *"Not"* for the *“Beginner” *in *[DCC]..*









I prefer the *"Direct System" *[DCC] operating system for *"Short Circuit Managers"..*
Kiss (Keep It Simple Stupid)..
Though it costs more in ($'s), it will *"Greatly Minimize"* my down time doing any *"Trouble Shooting".. *
That is why I use:
Power Shield X - Family of Intelligent Circuit Breakers and Auto Reversers Power Shield 
X - Family of Intelligent Circuit .. DCC Specialties..
www.dccspecialties.com/products/powershield_x.htm









......


----------



## johnfl68

Moosehead14:

Have you contacted Digitrax Support about your issue? They are usually quite helpful and respond in a reasonable amount of time.

http://helpdesk.digitrax.com/



.


----------



## Moosehead14

Thanks John, yes, I just put in a ticket the other day and I'm waiting to hear back.


----------



## ED-RRR

*Digitrax Support..*



johnfl68 said:


> Moosehead14:
> Have you contacted Digitrax Support about your issue? They are usually quite helpful and respond in a reasonable amount of time.
> .


*[johnfl68]*
You came up with a *"Good" idea..* *(Posting #26)..*
*-But-*
Did you read my *[ED-RRR]* *(Posting #23)* --> *Digitrax Support ??*
Also includes* “Special Instructions”.. *
*[Moosehead14]* obviously did..
......


----------



## ED-RRR

*Caution --> "Ground Wires" --> PM42*

I forgot a *"Very"* important factor regarding the *PM42* wire connections.. 

*Digitrax PM42 Power Manager:*
http://www.digitrax.com/static/apps/products/power-management/pm42/documents/PM42_revise.pdf

*PM42 Wiring Examples:*
- Example A
- Example B
- Example C

All (x3) drawings show to add a *"Ground Wire"* at Pins * and/or [X],
to one or both "Digitrax" units.. 

The (x4) Relays Are:
# 14T-2C-1208
Coil 12.V-DC









As per Mark Gurries:
Booster Ground/Commons..
https://sites.google.com/site/markgurries/home/technical-discussions/boosters/booster-ground-commons
He recommends "Not" using the "Ground Wire" because it may/will cause [DCC] problems..

As per CTI Electronics:
Noise Reduction Techniques..
Adding "Snubber Diodes" for solenoid switch’s.. (Coils).. 

V-DC motors and coils release "Electronic Noise".. (Magnetic Fields)..
The PM42 has (x4) V-DC electrical "Coils"..

Caution:
Is it really a "Good" idea to "Directly" add the "Ground Wire" connections as per Digitrax “Instructions” ??
......*


----------



## CTValleyRR

I can see that ED-RRR has now turned his attention to this thread. Since I make no pretense to being an expert on this kind of thing, could someone please review ED's posts and make sure they are valid information and not his usual one-sided, misleading, "my way or the highway" nonsense?


----------



## johnfl68

ED-RRR said:


> *[johnfl68]*
> You came up with a *"Good" idea..* *(Posting #26)..*
> *-But-*
> Did you read my *[ED-RRR]* *(Posting #23)* --> *Digitrax Support ??*
> Also includes* “Special Instructions”.. *
> *[Moosehead14]* obviously did..
> ......


I just wanted to make sure the OP knew that he should contact Digitrax for help. He may not have seen your sugguestion to contact them through all of your jibber jabber.










It's obvious that you have the OP confused now, as you keep posting more and more information, that doesn't have much to do with solving the problem of why the DCS100 that is part of his club system that was working fine is not working now. Your posts may help with future issues, but not his immediate issue.



Moosehead14 said:


> ED...you lost me there...unless I REALLY don't understand what I am looking at.


You continue to confuse people with your posting style, even though many have tried to tell you this time and time again, yet you continue to regurgitate information with your infamous cut & paste images and text with the bold *Red Warnings:* and *"Black"* and *[Blue]* statements.

You are not helping anyone by doing so, including yourself.


.


----------



## ED-RRR

*[CTValleyRR].. Heckler !!*



CTValleyRR said:


> Since I make no pretense to being an expert on this kind of thing,
> could someone please review ED's posts and make sure they are valid information......


*[CTValleyRR]:*
Why are you asking this question ??
I thought you knew the *"Basic's"* of Digital [DCC] operations..
What I have posted is *"Required"* for *"Correct"* Digital [DCC] operations..
Did you also *"Forget"* what *[gunrunnerjohn]* said that *[ED-RRR] *only *"Copies"* and *"Pastes"..*
*"All" *of my postings are from *"Actual"* web site *"Instructions"*.. (Digitrax, Mark Gurries, CTI Electronics)..



CTValleyRR said:


> ... valid information and not his usual one-sided, misleading, "my way or the highway" nonsense?...


*[Moosehead14]:*..:smilie_daumenpos:
You just joined this "*Forum"* last month.. (May 2016)..
You must be aware that this *"Forum"* totally *"Allows" *verbal attacks against an individual.. (Heckler)..
The above quote from [CTValleyRR] proves this..
......


----------



## ED-RRR

*[johnfl68].. Heckler !!*



johnfl68 said:


> It's obvious that you have the OP confused now, as you keep posting more and more information
> that doesn't have much to do with solving the problem of why the DCS100 that is part of his club system that was working fine is not working now.


*[johnfl68]:*
This new *"Thread"* from *[Moosehead14]* DCS100 All lights on?.. (Posting #1).. 
There is *"Only"* talk about the DCS100 LED's..
Did you read my posting (#6) DCS100 Beeping Sounds.. 
Prior this postings, all other postings were confused about the DCS100 "LED's" function..
I informed *[Moosehead14]* that the DCS100 *"Beeping Sounds"* will inform him of any *"Problems"* while *"Powering Up"..*



johnfl68 said:


> Your posts may help with future issues, but not his immediate issue.





Moosehead14 said:


> Wow! Thanks for all of that!
> I have some work cut out for me next week when I get back. I'll let you know what I find for sure.





Moosehead14 said:


> No, you are right.
> *Digitrax is a relatively new beast for me.*





Moosehead14 said:


> When I turned the system on, I heard the "buzz" then 5 beeps from the DB150 only. "System Short."
> A quick trace and I think I know where the wiring went astray but it wasn't easily accessible and I had no tools.
> I think the booster wires going into the power input on the PM42 (ver 3  )are reversed! Stand by for the proof tomorrow.


*[Moosehead14]* is stating PM42 (Ver 3)..
This is from my posting (#12) "PM42 And Good Wiring Connections".. (Pic #5.jpg)..



johnfl68 said:


> You continue to confuse people with your posting style......


Then why is *[Moosehead14]* is able to *"Understand"* my postings, and *[johnfl68]* is *"Not"* able to *"Understand"* my postings ??



Moosehead14 said:


> ED...you lost me there...*unless I REALLY don't understand what I am looking at. *
> I understand the idea of RMS values and digital voltages, *but I'm not looking at that.*
> 
> I am just trying to figure out why the DB150 as a booster powers up with track status even though I don't want it to.
> And, why I am not getting any beeps from the DCS100.


*This is the quote "Posted" from [johnfl68]..
[Moosehead14]*
*Quote
ED...you lost me there...unless I REALLY don't understand what I am looking at.
Quote*

The above quote from *[johnfl68]* is a prime example how an individual will *"Change"* the *"Total Meaning"* of a *"Posted Quote"..*
......


----------



## ED-RRR

*Question To [Moosehead14]..*

Hi *[Moosehead14]..*..:smilie_daumenpos:

Did you receive a message from "*Digitrax Support"* why you are *"Not"* receiving any *"Beep Sounds" ??*
......


----------



## Mark R.

We're not doubting the "All" of my postings are from "Actual" web site "Instructions" .... your copy and paste abilities preclude you.

However, you're creating an information overload that has no bearing on the OP's question or problem. 

Hell, I can't even read your replies any more due to all the quoting, bolding and different colors and sizes, it makes them so hard to understand. A couple simple paragraphs containing a simple response would be much more effective than all your bells and whistles replies .... 

Mark.


----------



## ED-RRR

*[Mark R]... Heckler !!*



Mark R. said:


> However, you're creating an information overload that has no bearing on the OP's question or problem.
> Hell, I can't even read your replies any more due to all the quoting, bolding and different colors and sizes, it makes them so hard to understand.
> Mark.


This is the *"Same Repeat"* quote from *[johnfl68]..*
Another fine *"Example"* how an individual has *"Nothing" *better to do but to *"Waste" *our time..
......


----------



## ED-RRR

*Communications: [Moosehead14] <--> [ED-RRR]*

*Fact: (#1)*
Presently I am the *"Only"* individual in this forum that is helping *[Moosehead14]..*
*[Moosehead14]* is totally "New" to "Digitrax"..
If you follow/read all the posts in correct sequences, *[Moosehead14]* and myself *[ED-RRR]* are communicating together.. 
The latest problem is that *[Moosehead14]* is *"Not" *receiving any *"Beeps"* from the Digitrax DCS100..
*[Moosehead14] *contacted Digitrax Support" as I had suggested, *"Before"* *[johnfl68] *repeated my *"Same"* information..

*Fact: (#2)*
There are presently (x3) *"Hecklers" *in this thread..
None of these (x3) individuals are here to *"Help" *--> *[Moosehead14]* or any other individuals requiring *"Help"..
*
*Fact: (#3)*
The present forum administrator *[gunrunnerjohn]* will *"Allow" *these verbal *"Useless"* confrontations,
till he shuts *"Down" *this thread..

*Conclusion:*
I hope that *[Moosehead14]* can resolve all of his problems, *"Before"* the forum administrator *[gunrunnerjohn] *shuts *"Down"* this thread..
......


----------



## Mark R.

All I've seen is a bunch of jibber jabber having nothing to do with the problem at hand and Moosehead14 sitting on the sideline scratching his head ....

I made an honest effort to let this one go and just read and try to absorb the posts, but I can't honestly see any merit (other than suggesting to contact Digi-Trax) in all your copy and paste responses - and that suggestion could have only required one sentence requiring no excessing punctuation and bright colors ....


Mark.


----------



## Moosehead14

Perhaps I should put in my 2 cents before my first MTF thread gets shut down.  

I do not know about any of the historical posts so I will not and cannot judge any of the "posters" beyond this current thread. 

Ed, thank you for your responses. I cannot verify all of the information they contain to be correct as suggested, but I was able to "glean" from them what I needed. Your posts were certainly full of information and if they did not solve my problem directly, they were certainly interesting to read. I was able to decipher much of the information perhaps because of my engineering/ teaching background but if I could make one suggestion...when trying to solve a junior member issue, perhaps start at point A and move from there vs. the "drinking from a fire hose" approach where we are inundated with information that we are then forced to sort for ourselves. That's the whole point of these forums right?

I am also glad to see there are others out there "policing" the forums. :smilie_daumenpos:

*With all that said here is my current state:* The DB150 as a booster, still powers up the track automatically at startup despite everything I have done so that it does not. And, our DCS100 still has no beeps! (no really, no beeps, that's not just me swearing...this time)

I am also waiting for my Digitrax response to the problem.


----------



## mopac

To be honest I have not read all the posts in this thread so I don't know if
this has been suggested. I did this last night and it worked for me. Some 
how my DCS200 whacked out on me. I probably did something wrong. I
couldn't acquire locos or run nothing. I know that's not your problem but 
maybe the fix for me might work for you. I got on line and looked for a reset.
Found it. Remove the case, remove the internal battery for 15 or 20 minutes,
reinstall battery, reinstall case cover and fired it up. It reset the unit just like
it was brand new. I would try that and if it don't work you will probably need
to send it to digitrax. I hear they are very reasonable on repair costs. They
want you happy. Good luck.

Might be time for a new internal battery while you are in there.


----------



## wvgca

Moosehead14 said:


> . And, our DCS100 still has no beeps! (no really, no beeps, that's not just me swearing...this time)


as far as I can tell from
http://www.digitrax.com/tsd/KB321/dcs100-audible-sounds/
the only 'normal' beep would be a single one .. as they show on that page ...
no idea how comfortable you would be taking it apart to see if it's a bad speaker?


----------



## Moosehead14

Heard back from Digitrax today.

According to them, "_The DB150 powering up with track status is a normal occurrence. I know of no fix for this._"

Be still my poor OCD!! Does this seem to make OPSW#33, 34 a little redundant to anyone else? 

OPSW 33---allow track power to restore to prior state at power on
OPSW 34---allow track to power up to run state, if was run prior to power own


As far as the *beeping!!* "no beep" issue, they couldn't confirm through any method that the beeper is broken or not, only that they would be happy to fix it and that my trying to fix it would void any warranty. No real surprise there I guess. I'll have to look at club purchase dates to see if the warranty is still valid. 

In the meantime I am definitely going to try the "mopac- no power, no battery, no capacitor" trick. Why didn't I think of that!? If the beeper is cooked, it won't make any difference, but it certainly won't hurt. Thanks for the suggestion! :thumbsup:


----------



## CTValleyRR

Moosehead14 said:


> Ed, thank you for your responses. I cannot verify all of the information they contain to be correct as suggested, but I was able to "glean" from them what I needed. Your posts were certainly full of information and if they did not solve my problem directly, they were certainly interesting to read. I was able to decipher much of the information perhaps because of my engineering/ teaching background but if I could make one suggestion...when trying to solve a junior member issue, perhaps start at point A and move from there vs. the "drinking from a fire hose" approach where we are inundated with information that we are then forced to sort for ourselves. That's the whole point of these forums right?
> 
> I am also glad to see there are others out there "policing" the forums. :smilie_daumenpos:


Oh, my!!! Did you just suggest that ED do something differently? May the Lord have mercy on your soul!

Key word in there is DECIPHER (maybe I should add quotes and some colors). Not too many of use would say ED doesn't (usually) have good information; it's that he makes it so bloody hard to read and follow. And, of course, his blatant hostility when anyone dares to question his expertise.


----------



## Lemonhawk

Check with Digitrax and you may find when you bought it doesn't matter.


----------



## ED-RRR

*Model Train Forum.. (Today)..*



Moosehead14 said:


> I am also glad to see there are others out there *"policing"* the forums.


Any "policing" in this forum is done by the "Administrator" *[gunrunnerjohn].. *
Also all of the "moderators" have left this forum..
Sorry to say, but the problem is that *[gunrunnerjohn]* has no experience in [DCC]..



CTValleyRR said:


> Oh, my!!! Did you just suggest that ED do something differently? May the Lord have mercy on your soul!
> Key word in there is DECIPHER (maybe I should add quotes and some colors).
> Not too many of use would say ED doesn't (usually) have good information; it's that he makes it so bloody hard to read and follow.
> And, of course, his blatant hostility when anyone dares to question his expertise.


*[CTValleyRR]* Question
Are any of my "postings" (100%) --> "Incorrect" ??

*[Moosehead14]:* Question
Is *[CTValleyRR]* in this thread to "help" --> you or to waste time/space "heckling" me ??
......


----------



## ED-RRR

*Trouble Shooting: (#1)..*

Hello: *[Moosehead14]..
*
I myself and many others, 
totally thought you knew how Digitrax [DCC] fully operates, having a club layout using Digitrax.. 
Sorry, I do apologize giving you too much information at the same time.. 
This would allow you to go through a quick check list..

===============================================

Let’s re-go through your postings (sequences) looking for a final conclusion..
Let's start at the *"source"..*



Moosehead14 said:


> Control was provided by a DCS100 with DB150 booster, each with it's own power supply, then through a PM42 board..


*[Moosehead14]:* Question
What main power supplies (x2) "Volts" & "Amps" are you using to power your DCS100 controller and DB150 booster ??

*[Moosehead14]:* Question
Do you have any "Reverse Loops" "Wye's" or a "Turntable ??

*[Moosehead14]:* Question
What switch track "manufacture" are you using ??
Are they [DCC] friendly ??



Moosehead14 said:


> Others were "running" fine but the headlight would "pulse" every 2 seconds while other locos would stop every 2 seconds then start again.
> modular setup running 2 mains and 2 yards. We only had 4 or less trains running at a time.


*The PM42 comes preset with (x4) Short Circuit Managers..*
http://www.digitrax.com/static/apps/products/power-management/pm42/documents/PM42_revise.pdf
*1.0 Introduction*
The PM42 can control 4 independent power sub-districts that can each be set
up as either a "Short Circuit Manager" (Default)..

*5.0 PM42 Option Switch (OpSw) Set Up*
The factory default setting on all PM42 OpSws is "thrown" or "t". This setting
will operate each section of the PM42 as a short circuit manager.

*3.1 Short Circuit Management*
When the PM42 detects a short circuit, it will shut down the sub-district where the short occurs. 
The "SUB-DISTRICT STATUS" LED for the sub-district with the short circuit will light red. 
The other sub-districts will continue to operate.
PM42 reconnection or automatic restart attempts *may cause brief power interruptions*
to the booster output if the *short circuit is not cleared.
*
*2.*
When a short circuit occurs on any layout, the voltage at the booster will collapse.
The purpose of the PM42 is to preempt the booster shutdown to minimize disruptions to layout operations
by automatically re-starting the layout when this happens.

*5.1 PM42 Trip Current*
The PM42 factory default for trip current is set at 3 amps..

Without actually knowing the "Sub-District Status" --> LED's for each sub-district, an actual result can not be achieved..
-But-
The way you have described how the locomotives were acting up would look like the *PM42* was causing this to happen..
......


----------



## ED-RRR

*Trouble Shooting: (#2)..*

Hello: [*Moosehead14]..*



Moosehead14 said:


> Heard back from Digitrax today.
> According to them, "The *DB150 powering up* with track status is a *normal occurrence.* I know of no fix for this."


http://www.digitrax.com/static/apps...s/sebx/documents/SuperEmpireBuilderXtra_2.pdf
*7.6 TRACK STATUS Indicator*
The TRACK STATUS indicator shows that there is voltage on RAIL A and
RAIL B terminals. The color indicates the type of signal.
• orange indicates the track is getting control signals with no analog
zero stretching.
• green or red indicates a “stretched zero” signal is being used to
operate a conventional (analog) locomotive. When zero stretching
is present, the decoder equipped locomotives will read their
digital commands normally and perform as commanded.
• not lit indicates there is no voltage on the track, the track power
to the DB150 may be OFF.

*Digitrax Track Status:*
When powering up the *DB150 booster* indicates that there is "Track Power"..
Sorry, but I can "Not" see the *DB150 *powering up with track status is a "Normal Occurrence" = always "ON".. (Digitrax Support)..
This would mean that your *PM42* sections powered from your *DB150* booster sections are always "ON"..

My own private [HO] layout is only designed to operate with (x3) [DCC] sound locomotives at maximum track usage..
I only have (x1) Digitrax DSC100 (5 Amp) controller.. 

*Question: (#1A)*
Is anyone in this [DCC] forum operating with a Digitrax "Controller" and a Digitrax "Booster" at the same time ?? 

*Question: (#1B)*
When you turn On/Off your Digitrax "Controller" (Track Status), does the Digitrax *"Booster"* (Track Status) also go *On/Off ??*
......


----------



## Moosehead14

Well Crap! Sorry everyone. I thought I posted a solution a while ago, but as I reviewed the thread, I see that it never showed up!!

I believe the PM42 was the culprit. The dumb little jumpers that allow you to use either one or two separate boosters to power the board were still in place. So essentially, we had both the DCS100 and the DB150 trying to power the same track at the same time. The PM42 obviously didn't like that and was in a state of constant short circuit. It immediately entered a short/ reset cycle that was precisely in time with the pulsing of the circuit.

Why did some locos appear to run ok? I can only imagine that they had enough inertia or a "keep alive" to keep them going over the brief shorted period. Now that the jumpers are removed, the system works as advertised. YAY!

Further....

While trying mopac's suggestion to remove the battery and let it sit, I discovered quite by accident that the DCS100 *IS* beeping...sort of. I plugged the unit in and it "beeped" to tell me the battery was low (duh, it wasn't there!  )However, the "beep" is very screwed up and sounds more like the "scratch" of the DB150. Hence, my confusion. Perhaps something in the beeper is askew.

As far as the DB150 powering up...the booster can be controlled normally and in conjunction with DCS100 controller *AFTER* the initial startup. But on startup, it still comes on right away, whether 33, 34 are "t" or "c" and yes, the track is live.


----------



## ED-RRR

*Digitrax "Sounds"..*



Moosehead14 said:


> While trying mopac's suggestion to remove the battery and let it sit, I discovered quite by accident that the DCS100 *IS* beeping...sort of. I plugged the unit in and it "beeped" to tell me the battery was low (duh, it wasn't there!  )However, the "beep" is very screwed up and sounds more like the "scratch" of the DB150. Hence, my confusion. Perhaps something in the beeper is askew.


*Caution:*
Like I had previously stated..
When a "Controller" and/or a "Booster" start up
you will hear a *"Scratch"* sound with (x1) required *"Beep"..*
System = Fully Functional..

*[Moosehead14]*
There are different Beep "Meanings for the *DCS100..*
There are different Beep "Meanings for the *DB150..*
Use the "beeps" to for any "trouble shooting"..
......


----------



## wvgca

Moosehead14 said:


> The dumb little jumpers that allow you to use either one or two separate boosters to power the board were still in place.
> Now that the jumpers are removed, the system works as advertised. YAY!
> However, the "beep" is very screwed up and sounds more like the "scratch" of the DB150. .


if all works with just a scatchy beep, that is excellent ...


----------



## ED-RRR

*Questions To [wvgca]..*



Moosehead14 said:


> Heard back from Digitrax today.
> According to them, *"The DB150 powering up with track status is a normal occurrence.* I know of no fix for this."





ED-RRR said:


> *Digitrax Track Status:*
> When *powering*up the *DB150 booster* indicates that there is *"Track Power"..*
> Sorry, but I can "Not" see the *DB150 *powering up with track status is a "Normal Occurrence" = always "ON".. (Digitrax Support)..
> This would mean that your *PM42* sections powered from your *DB150* booster sections are always "ON"..


*[wvgca]:* Question
I know that you are using a Digitrax *"Controller"* and a Digitrax *"Booster"..*
When you turn On/Off your Digitrax *"Controller"* (Track Status), does the Digitrax *"Booster"* (Track Status) also go On/Off ??



wvgca said:


> if all works with just a scatchy beep, that is excellent ..


*[wvgca]:* Question
Does your Digitrax *"Booster" *make a scatchy beep ??
......


----------



## wvgca

ED-RRR said:


> *[wvgca]:* Question
> Does your Digitrax *"Booster" *make a scatchy beep ??
> ......


uh, nope ..
mainly because I don't have a booster of any brand or kind installed, and never have


----------



## ED-RRR

*Digitrax DB150 "Booster".. Advice..*



wvgca said:


> if all works with just a *scratchy beep, that is excellent *...





ED-RRR said:


> *[wvgca]:
> * Question
> I know that you are using a Digitrax *"Controller"* and a Digitrax *"Booster"..*





ED-RRR said:


> *[wvgca]:* Question
> Does your Digitrax *"Booster" *make a *scratchy beep ??*





wvgca said:


> uh, nope ..
> mainly because *I don't have a booster* of any brand or kind installed, and never have


I know *[wvgca]* quite well because he likes to "Heckle Me" along with some others..

*[wvgca]*: Question (#1)
Sorry, but from other "Threads", you impressed yourself of having a Digitrax "Controller" and a Digitrax "Booster".. 
Just like this posting in this "Thread" from you.. (Posting #50)..
So you do "Not" have a Digitrax DB150 "Booster".. 

Then why are you posting "Technical" information regarding the Digitrax DB150 "Booster" ??

*[wvgca]: *Question (#2)
I post actual information (Copy & Paste) where I find my "Technical" information..
I posted in this "Thread" that sometimes you may/will hear a slight "scratchy beep" before the required Beep/Beeps.. (Posting #6)..
The Digitrax units give out a clear Beep/Beeping sound..
Where did you "Find" that Digitrax "Beeps" may be "Scratchy", that is *excellent ??*

So you can post an *"unproven"* statement and *"Not"* get *"heckled"..* (Why ??)..
......


----------



## ED-RRR

*Digitrax DB150 (Booster)--> Track Power Status..*

*Posting: #42*


Moosehead14 said:


> Heard back from Digitrax today.
> According to them, The DB150 powering up with track status is a *normal occurrence..*


*Posting: #47*


ED-RRR said:


> *Digitrax Track Status:*
> When powering up the *DB150 booster* indicates that there is "Track Power"..
> Sorry, but I can "Not" see the *DB150 *powering up with track status is a "Normal Occurrence" = always* "ON".. *(Digitrax Support)..
> This would mean that your *PM42* sections powered from your *DB150* booster sections are always *"ON"..*


*Posting: #48*


Moosehead14 said:


> As far as the DB150 powering up...
> the booster can be controlled normally and in conjunction with DCS100 controller *AFTER* the initial startup.
> But on startup, it still comes on right away, whether 33, 34 are "t" or "c" and yes, *the track is live.*


*7.0 DB150 Control Panel (Digitrax)*
http://www.digitrax.com/static/apps...s/sebx/documents/SuperEmpireBuilderXtra_2.pdf
7.6 TRACK STATUS Indicator
This rev 2.1 manual was updated 12/09.. (Dec/2009).. 
There are "No" instructions how the DB150 "Booster" --> "Track Status" can be "Controlled"..

===========================================

I am "Not Using a Digitrax "Booster", but this may help a little..

*DB150: (Booster) *
KB100: DB150 - Track Power On and Off with a DT400 series throttle..
http://www.digitrax.com/tsd/KB100/db150-track-power-on-and-off-with-a-dt400-series-t/
(Jan. 9, 2012)..

It states that *"Only"* your Digitrax *"Command Station"* (Controller) will go on/off.. *(Track Status)..*

===============

*Digitrax Support:*
According to "Digitrax Support", The DB150 powering up with *"Track Status"* is a *"Normal" *occurrence..
......


----------



## wvgca

ED-RRR said:


> So you can post an *"unproven"* statement and *"Not"* get *"heckled"..* (Why ??)..
> ......


Just lucky I guess 
I use a MRC Prodigy Express, with origional and express2 throttles, nothing fancy, slightly modified for a little more current ...
The only Digitrax system I have direct experience with is the old Zephyr when I helped some one change over from DC to DCC, maybe ten years ago. About the only thing I recall was low track voltage output then, 13v, same as the new Zephyr Xtra or DCS51 being sold today ..
As far as the 'scratchy' beep is concerned, that was mentioned by the origional poster in post #48 in this thread ...
My reply was that if all works well now with the jumpers removed, and the only odd behavior is a beep that sounds more like a scratch, that's excellent ...just my opinion and no more .. and the trains can run again ..


----------



## Mark R.

Ed - the guy has already found what his problem was and corrected it.

Let it go ....

Mark.


----------



## ED-RRR

*Updates.. Holy Crap..*



wvgca said:


> I use a *MRC Prodigy Express,* with original and express2 throttles, nothing fancy, slightly modified for a little more current ...


Why the heck is *[wvgca]* posting in this *"Thread" *regarding *(Digitrax)* when he "Only" has the basic "MRC Prodigy Express" ??
When it comes to *[wvgca]* he has "No" knowledge when it comes to "Digitrax [DCC].. 



wvgca said:


> As far as the 'scratchy' beep is concerned, that was mentioned by the original poster in post #48 in this thread ...


*[wvgca]:* Question
Why have you posted that *[Moosehead14]* post #48 in this thread, stated 'scratchy' beep..
--> This is "Totally Untrue".. *(Heckler)..*



Mark R. said:


> Ed - the guy has already found what his problem was and corrected it.
> Let it go ....


*[Mark R.]: *Question
Another "Heckler"
Why would you post this, when *[Moosehead14]* posted
without any "Final" conclusions ?? ..*(Heckler)..*



Moosehead14 said:


> I *believe* the PM42 was the *"Culprit". *


......


----------



## Mark R.

According to post 48 ....



Moosehead14 said:


> [snip]....
> 
> Now that the jumpers are removed, the system works as advertised. YAY!


----------



## wvgca

ED-RRR said:


> Why the heck is *[wvgca]* posting in this *"Thread" *regarding *(Digitrax)* when he "Only" has the basic "MRC Prodigy Express" ??
> When it comes to *[wvgca]* he has "No" knowledge when it comes to "Digitrax [DCC]..
> 
> 
> 
> *[wvgca]:* Question
> Why have you posted that *[Moosehead14]* post #48 in this thread, stated 'scratchy' beep..
> --> This is "Totally Untrue".. *(Heckler)..*
> 
> ......


Seriously?
I posted a comment along with a direct link to a page on the digitrax site referencing beep error ...
I simply did what you normally do, just didn't do the full cut and paste...

In the second part, I would recommend that you actually read [and comprehend] the referenced post ...
I will make it a little easier for you with the following 'snip', directly from post #48, also quoted in post #50, and also quoted by you in post #49

"However, the "beep" is very screwed up and sounds more like the "scratch" of the DB150. Hence, my confusion. Perhaps something in the beeper is askew."

In my opinion, the main thing is that the origional poster has a functional system now, aside for possibly a bad / weak speaker..

Off to Wally World now, running low on popcorn ..


----------

